# Can I get rid of this gyno with AI's? (pictures)



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey guys, so I got a case of gyno that has developed over several months due to (I think) poor diet and stressful lifestlyle, here are the picture: unsee.cc/b213cfdd   ...I haven't used steroids. I've cleaned up my diet and am exercising for last few months, but the gyno doesn't go away. Would it help me to take an aromatase inhibitor? I'm also carrying quite a bit of water retention. Would something like proviron be safer to use, less side-effects? any thing else that could help?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2018)

You’d need Nolvadex but if this isn’t steroid related you should go see a Dr. 

AI’s and proviron won’t help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2018)

It's probably pubertal gyno and removing the lumps requires surgery.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't have lumps, just the breasts are large, triangular and "sticking out'. I doubt it pubertal gyno. I'm in my early 30's, and didn't have this in my early 20's.  Can someone explain to my AI's and proviron don't work for gyno/water-retention, but tamoxifen does? Isn't tamoxifen only a partial estrogen antagonist, while the others are more "pure" estrogen antagonists?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 4, 2018)

Ok let's start from the beginning. We don't need to get into pharmacology to solve this. You yourself said that it's gyno due to poor diet and stress. 

So clean up your diet and manage your stress. And keep in mind it's not gyno. It's just some fat and fluid. 

Google tdee calculator and fill it out. The number it gives you is how many calories to eat daily to maintain weight. Cut 500 to 1000 off and that's how many cals to lose weight. 

Given time and consistency this will clear up.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 4, 2018)

U producing milk?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 4, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> U producing milk?


Don't get so excited FD.  He's not distributing.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2018)

So you have never ran a cycle...??  

How many years has this been an issue..??


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree that it is most likely just fat and fluid and will clear up as you clean things up and get more active... You could add an orange a day to reduce estorgen slightly if you want... It will aid in weight loss as well. 

But, my question is, have you been taking any prohormones, or anything like DHEA, or anything like that?


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

Not producing milk and didn't take any pro-hormones. It has been an issue especially for this year, getting worse for several months. Like I said, I've been trying the diet and exercise route for months now. I posted pic again here (it seems old link wasnt working): unsee.cc/fb194e7b/ . I find it interesting that people here are recommending against AI's and proviron.. Is it cos they have many side-effects or are dangerous somehow?


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

I love a man with tits .


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

As you can see it looks extremely ugly.. but I have that type of water retention everywhere.. Any safe drug/supplement I could try? I mean, if it's estrogen related, shouldn't an AI take care of it pretty much immediately?


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

what pic are you refering too i dont see any pics.hard to say how bad it is without a visual.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

unsee.cc/fb194e7b/


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

pending said:


> unsee.cc/fb194e7b/


like I said no pic just numbers and leter s


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

that's a link. you have to put w w w dot in front of it and put it in your browser. i cant post it like a full link cos apparently you need 25 posts to be able to do that


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

Your search - ​_www.unsee.cc/fb194e7b/_ - did not match any documents. ​


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 4, 2018)

Looks like fat to me.  You need diet and exercise to clear that up, not drugs.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

Dont search for it. Put it straight into the URL box on your browser. Maybe try a different browser if it doesn't work. I tried on several PCs and it works on all of them


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

pending said:


> Not producing milk and didn't take any pro-hormones. It has been an issue especially for this year, getting worse for several months. Like I said, I've been trying the diet and exercise route for months now. I posted pic again here (it seems old link wasnt working): unsee.cc/fb194e7b/ . I find it interesting that people here are recommending against AI's and proviron.. Is it cos they have many side-effects or are dangerous somehow?



You have little to no gyno, trust me, I have gyno and know first hand what it is. Your problem is that you are still well above 30% bf IMO... Now if you really want to help "get rid" of aromitization and e2 in your body, continue to workout... I'd advise you hire a strength coach to build muscle and a diet coach to help you in the kitchen. If you build your pec muscles up (and all your other muscles) you will look better than just having loose skin and fat dominating... Plus that will help you burn fat more efficiently.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

I've noticed it waxes and wanes, like so days it is much less, other days much more. So I would think it is water, cos I don't think fat can come and go so fast


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe not "gyno" , but I think filled with water is a better term, like retaining water in the breasts.. and other places


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

I have gyno on both sides, but my left side looks worse due to having less muscle than my right side.


----------



## pending (Dec 4, 2018)

If lack of muscle is a problem would it be wise to try testosterone or DHT, like low dose?


----------



## automatondan (Dec 4, 2018)

pending said:


> If lack of muscle is a problem would it be wise to try testosterone or DHT, like low dose?



I advise what I advised. You need to learn how to diet properly and lift properly/effectively. I DO NOT advise you to try AAS... It would be a really bad idea. You have no clue as to what you are doing or the implications.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah bro, not hating but you need less fat and more chest.  You need to get some hardness.


----------



## stanley (Dec 4, 2018)

ive seen worse buddy .go to doctor and see what advice he gives you.
i think you are adding petrol to a fire if you go down the ASS route in your case


----------

